# HDRO Grafikeinstellungen



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Hallo leute,

folgendes.. ich spiele momentan HDRO auf einem 24 Zoll Widescreen. Ich hab nen E8500 drin als Prozessor und 4 GB Ram 1000Mhz. Grafikkarte hab ich ne neue drinne die Geforce GTX 260.
Ich spiel bei einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 und von den Details her nem Mix aus Hoch - Sehr Hoch - Ultra. Und 2-fach Kantenglättung.. 
Wenn ich jetzt durch Thorins Halle laufe habe ich rund 50-60fps. In Gebieten wo weniger los is hab ich gute 100-120..
In Bree oder so krieg ich dann manchmal ein paar Einbrüche bis auf 30-40.. woran liegt das? 

Wer kann mir denn ein paar tipps geben wie man am besten die Grafik einstellt bei einem 24 Zoll Widescreen Monitor?
So das ich halt etwas von der wirklich gelungenen Grafik von HDRO zu sehen hab aber auch ausreichend Performance.
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben wie ich details, auflösung und kantenglättung usw. einstellen sollte um möglichst gutes Spielgefühl dabei zu bekommen..
Wäre sehr nice, freu mich über Vorschläge.


----------



## Telkir (15. September 2009)

Hast du ernsthaft Probleme mit "Einbrüchen" auf 30-40 Fps?
Erklären lässt sich das "Ruckeln" durch die Vielzahl an Polygonen und unterschiedlichen Texturen in den gut bevölkerten Bereichen. Hierbei greifen Grafikkarten sehr oft auf die Festplatte zu, sodass selbst der schnellste Prozessor, Grafikchip durch "ich brauch ja nur Speicherplatz"-Festplattenkäufer ausgebremst wird.

Bei 30-40 Fps würde ich persönlich allerings nicht von "Problemen" sprechen und mit voller Kraft weiterspielen.

Mein schlechterer Rechner schafft in Bree immer wieder weniger Bilder in der Sekunde und ich kann mit den kurzen Nachladerucklern durchaus leben; im Kampf/der Außenwelt etc. sinken die Fps nämlich nur selten in einen bemerkbar schlechten Bereich.

Viel Spaß im Spiel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dent1st (15. September 2009)

Ich hab ne relativ gute Festplatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich achte da schon drauf!

Das Stück hier fand ich gut und is auch verbaut:

Western Digital WD6400AAKS 640 GB 16MB SATA2

Kannst gerne nachgooglen, wirst sehen das es kein Trash is..

Und Betriebssystem hab ich Vista Ultimate 64bit...
Ich wollte eigentlich nie Vista... 
aber wegen den 4GB Ram brauch ichs... 
XP supported ja die 4GB nicht...


----------



## Arandes (16. September 2009)

Naja, ob nun 4GB oder nicht, soll angeblich erst in der 21.Halle merkbar sein *g* Ich weiss es aber nicht genau, da ich erst so um die 40. Stufe rum bin.

Allerdings: Ich würde mich nicht beschweren, denn du würdest es (ausser, du hast es, so wie ich vermute, eingeblendet) nicht allzu gross  bemerken, ob du nun 100+ FPS hast oder deine angesprochenen 30 (okay, allenfalls wirklich minim). Merke: Das Auge sieht nur 24 Bilder pro Sekunde, alles, was darüber ist, kann als Zeitlupe wahrgenommen werden (muss aber nicht). Alles darunter u.U. zum Zeitraffer. Das Gehirn entscheidet dann ab ca. 16-18 Bildern (unterschiedlich) ob die Bilder sich "bewegen" - also eben, als flüssig dargestellt werden. --> Ich habe gehört, dass in den I-Max Kinos mit 50 Bildern gearbeitet wird, was eigentlich dazu führt, dass wir es als "flüssiger" als normal wahrnehmen. Was das allerdings schlussendlich bringt, soll jeder für sich entscheiden, ICH persönlich merke da nicht mehr viel unterschiedliches.

Ich verstehe aber deine Frage, so ist's ja nicht *g* Vl. ist in Bree nur sehr viel los? Schonmal die Namen ausgeblendet / eingeblendet und einen Unterschied gemerkt? (Ich merk das ^^) Was auch helfen kann, ist regelmässig defragmentieren - aber ich denke, das machst du =)

Ansonsten, bei 24" Bildschirmen, lohnt sich halt meist nur die sog. "Wide" Einstellung - das holt das Maximum aus dem Polygonen-Darsteller raus.

Ich würde mir allerdings wirklich keinen Kopf über diesen "Einbruch" machen - welcher zwar einer ist, aber von normalen Menschen nicht unbedingt als Ruckler o.Ä verzeichnet wird -> Aber wer ist schon gern normal, insbesondere Gamer =)

Insofern: Weiterhin viel Spass in einem gut gefüllten Mittelerde.


----------



## PaluppenPaul (16. September 2009)

Auf meinem 24 zöller habe ich 1920x1200 Auflösung,nen C2 Duo 8400,4GB Ram und ne GTX 285 und alles auf ultrahigh...in Bree habe ich keine Ruckler,jedoch in der 24. Halle,da dort recht viele Spieler auf dem Haufen rumwuseln,aber das legt sich rasch...eigentlich habe ich sonst im Gameplay keine probleme.


----------



## floppydrive (16. September 2009)

Ich würd einfach weiterspielen, ob nun 20 fps mehr oder weniger merkst du doch ey nicht, vielleicht muss dein PC halt viel nachladen was an Texturen in Bree zu finden ist. Als ruckeln dürftest du es ja ey nicht wahrnehmen da dein Auge das bei den Bildern pro Sekunden ey nicht unterscheiden kann ob da 60 oder 40 laufen.


----------



## Gfreeman (16. September 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Ich würd einfach weiterspielen, ob nun 20 fps mehr oder weniger merkst du doch ey nicht, vielleicht muss dein PC halt viel nachladen was an Texturen in Bree zu finden ist. Als ruckeln dürftest du es ja ey nicht wahrnehmen da dein Auge das bei den Bildern pro Sekunden ey nicht unterscheiden kann ob da 60 oder 40 laufen.


 auch ich bin der Meinung - einfach weiterspielen - bei 30 fps ist doch alles im grünen Bereich - dieser Einbruch kann auch durch das Nachladen von Texturen verursacht werden, die gerade in großen Gebieten ständig nachgeladen werden müssen, da hier ständig durch Aus- und Einloggen von Spielern neue Rüstungssettings "gesaugt" werden müssen.

Als ich selbst in der 21. Halle trotz meiner Geforce GTX 9800 öfters mal einen Absturz hatte, ließ ich unter Optionen, Grafik, optimale Einstellungen - das System selbst die Parameter bestimmen. Seitdem pfunzt alles einwandfrei, keinerlei Hänger bzw. Abstürze mehr. Es wurden auch nur ganz wenige Parameter von ultrahoch auf sehr hoch zurückgesetzt, was ich eigentlich nicht merke.

Sei relaxed und genieß das Spiel. HdRO wird's Dir danken.

Gruß Gfree


----------



## EvV (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Und Betriebssystem hab ich Vista Ultimate 64bit...
> Ich wollte eigentlich nie Vista...
> aber wegen den 4GB Ram brauch ichs...
> XP supported ja die 4GB nicht...


Also mein *XP 64* unterstützt meine 4 GB Ram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



30-40 frames sind doch ok. Die engine von HdRO ist nicht wirklich für "Massenaufläufe" gemacht. Von daher kommt es eben in Gebieten mit vielen Spielern zu frame-Einbrüchen. Aber bei 30 bis 40 ist doch alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Bigmedi (16. September 2009)

Huhu!!!

Du musst(oder auch nicht) unter den Optionen-Fehlerbehebung-Enginegeschwindigkeit eine Stufe zurück gehn,müsste dann auf Hoch stehn und dann läuft alles um einiges besser.(Fps verringern sich einwenig dadurch)

Die Fps kann man da auch einstellen.

Ich hab ne AtI Karte mit 1G Ram und fahre mit 100-300Fps,hab aber die Fps Anzahl auf 50 gestellt in der Option damit ich immer ein konstant;flüssiges Bild hab.

mfg Big


----------



## Theomes (16. September 2009)

ich habe auch so ein problem in der art. seit fast zwei wochen kann ich nicht mehr auf hoch bis sehr hoch spielen. wenn ich vor zwei wochen auf optimale grafikeinstellung gedrückt habe, hatte er immer sehr hoch gemacht und nun, macht er sich auf sehr niedrig. wisst ihr woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Goylarna (16. September 2009)

An den TE

Mit deinem System müsste das Spiel auf Ultra hoch flüssig laufen.

Treiber sind denek ich mal alle auf neuestem Stand.

Was ich festgestellt habe ist, dass das Spiel vor allem Festplattenlastig ist. Wenn du das Spiel auf ner neuen Partition hast, dann läuft es weitaus besser, als wenn da schon viele Daten daruf sind.
Im Optimalfall hat man ne SSD für das Spiel :-)

Wie gesagt deine problemme mit rucklern (wobei 30FPS im normalfall als flüssig empfungen werden müssten) liegen nicht an Grafikeinstellungen.
HAbe nen 6750er Prozessor und ne 260GTX und das Spiel läuft mit allem aufgedreht inkl. Bree flüssig.


----------



## Kildran (16. September 2009)

30-40 fps sind bei dir erhebliche einbrüche ? 

geht es dir jetzt darum das dein rechner das anzeigt oder glaubst du ein ruckeln zu sehen ? eigenthlich müsste es in dem bereich flüssig laufen


----------



## teroa (16. September 2009)

30- 40 reichen doch  menschliche auge sieht doch eh nicht mehr als 25 glaub ich ...

ich spiel mit 1920x1200 alles auf max vista 32  wegen dx 10^^ich hab konstant so zwischen 40-50 frame..


----------



## dent1st (16. September 2009)

Na ich meine ich habe wenn ich jetzt zb durch Thorins Halle laufe im Schnitt 80-100-130 fps.
Sobald ich dann die Kamera in eine Richtung drehe wo das Gebiet belebter ist, mehr Spieler , mehr effekte sag ich mal feuer usw bricht es von 100 fps auf 30-40 runter und ich merke das dann schon.
Also wenn ich die Kamera drehe is da eindeutig an einem bis zwei Ruckler der Einbruch zu spüren.

Den neuesten nVidia Treiber hab ich mir schon geladen von der Seite!
Ich werd das mal mit der Engine-Geschwindigkeit ausprobieren.
Und von vsync halt ich leider garnichts..
Vielleicht liegt es an Vista.. ich hab keine Ahnung.. allzu störend ist es jetzt nicht aber es beunruhigt mich iwie, weil das System doch recht dick is und neu.. 
Wer weiss wie das dann in der ein oder anderen Instanz aussieht mit 6 Leuten.. oder 12... :/


----------



## Lossehelin (16. September 2009)

dent1st schrieb:


> Na ich meine ich habe wenn ich jetzt zb durch Thorins Halle laufe im Schnitt 80-100-130 fps.
> Sobald ich dann die Kamera in eine Richtung drehe wo das Gebiet belebter ist, mehr Spieler , mehr effekte sag ich mal feuer usw bricht es von 100 fps auf 30-40 runter und ich merke das dann schon.
> Also wenn ich die Kamera drehe is da eindeutig an einem bis zwei Ruckler der Einbruch zu spüren.
> 
> ...



Nur mal so.
Merktst du es den wirklich.
Also hast du das Gefühl es würde kurz stoppen?
Oder bemerkst du es wirklich nur an der FPS anzeige.

Den wenn du es wirklich spüren solltst könnte es eventuell an der I-net verbinundung liegen.
Habe nämlich auch ne N260GTX drin (:
Wenn's nur die FPS sind hast du kein Problem ^^


----------



## dent1st (16. September 2009)

Doch man merkt das! Nicht nur an der fps anzeige.. aber wenn ich die kamera drehe bricht es sein und so ein stocken bemerk ich da..
ich hatte ja vorher nen 20 zoll widescreen und ne ati1950xtx...
und jetzt nen 24 zoll widescreen und ne gtx260.. und ich merk diesen einbruch in thorins halle , bree.. mit dem vorigen monitor und der graka hatte ich solche einbrüche und ruckler nicht finde ich..
obwohl die neue graka ja dicker is..

an meinen Rams kann es glaub auch nicht liegen... ich hab 4 GB Ram von G.Skill 1000Mhz

Nur das Netzteil womit ich das komplette system betreibe hat 520 Watt.. vielleicht is das zu wenig? Vielleicht bremst das mein System iwie aus?
Was habt ihr für Netzteile verbaut? Speziell an die Leute, die auch ne GTX260 haben.


----------



## Theomes (16. September 2009)

ich habe auch ne geforce gtx 260 und ein dual core e6750 und alle treiber sind aktuell aber trotzdem laggt es immer noch egal wo man ist ob in bree oder auserhalb von bree. meine fps liegen so zwischen 30-50. kann aber trotzdem nicht auf hoch spielen sondern muss auf sehr niedrig spielen um überhaupt mich bewegen zu können. könnt ihr mir vielleicht weiter helfen? will nicht hdro wegen sowas verlassen.


----------



## Arandes (16. September 2009)

Lieber dent1st

Solche Einbrüche, wie du sie schilderst, wirst du NICHT beheben können - warum? Weil die Spieler geladen werden müssen, und das verlangt jedem PC enorme Leistung. Hast du noch ne "schlechtere" Internetanbindung ist's eh klar. Was dir helfen kann, ist, die Texturen der Spieler oder der weiter entfernten Sachen runterzustellen. Wenn du mit 30 FPS nicht leben kannst, sind MMO's leider seltener was für dich. Es kommt immer und überall vor, dass du Einbrüche haben wirst. Da bist du bei Weitem nicht der einzige.

Und bevor es nun kommt (*g*): Bitte lasst gleich die Vergleiche wie "Aber Crysis läuft bei mir auf über 100 FPS die ganze Zeit" - nur vorweg =) 

Zu dem Netzteil: 520 Watt kann ev. knapp werden - ich weiss es nicht. Für die Karte allein werden 450 Watt empfohlen, da kann es schon sein, dass unter Volllast mehr gesogen wird - aber eben, ich will mich da nicht festlegen. Ich persönlich habe eins um die 700 Watt.

Für alles andere kann ich halt echt nur sagen: Wenn dich diese Einbrüche nerven, kannst du nichts daran ändern, ausser, du schaltest eine Enginestufe niedriger. Bist aber echt der Erste, den ich "kenne", der sich über _das_ beschwert ^-^ Aber Grafik ist nicht alles, ich schalte auch lieber mal ne Stufe tiefer (denn es gibt VIIIIIELE Leistungsfresser, die man als "Laie" nicht optisch erkennen kann und somit nicht braucht!!). Versuchs einfach mal.

Und an Vista liegt es kaum... Auch wenn viele sagen, dass es scheisse ist, bin ich sehr überzogen davon - wenn man weiss, was man machen soll (gibt genügend Foren dazu) läuft das System so gut wie XP. Und sonst installier halt mal XP, dann weisst du's auch ganz rasch -> Ich hab Vista und bin zufrieden damit und habe auch keine Probleme in HdRO.

Weitere Sachen, die du mal versuchen kannst (denn, diese Ruckler kommen wirklich kaum vom FPS Einbruch, da 30FPS mehr als genug sind): Schattenqualität runterstellen, DX10 mal ausmachen, Kantenglättung eine Stufe runter, usw. - andere Frage: Hast du Optimale Einstellungen gewählt oder bist du von Haus aus auf Ultra hoch? Es köööönnte ja auch sein, dass die GraKa bissl defekt ist (hatte ich letztens erst mit meiner nigelnagel neuen Karte, 10s zocken und tot T_T).

Versuch einfach mal vielerlei aus =) Schau sonst auch in der HdRO Comm. vorbei, dort gibt's auch viele Tipps!


----------



## Goylarna (18. September 2009)

Ruckler beim Umsehen würde für mich dafür sprechen, dass die Platte beim Nachladen der Texturen nicht nachkommt.

Ich denke wenn das Spiel auf ner eigene neuen PArtition liegt, dann wirste die Probleme nicht mehr haben.

Was auch noch hilft

3D Portraits aus.


----------



## Berli123 (19. September 2009)

Da wir hier über grafik sprechen hab ich da auch ein anliegen:

Ich habe eine auflösung von 1680x1050 und dann war mir alles etwas zu klein und habe meine aktionleiste größer gestellt. ist es normal das die gesamte schrifft in hdro etwas schwammig ist? 
also nicht scharf und wenn ich abends mal so 3-4 sth zocke tun mir die augen weh.
Kann ich da was ändern?


----------



## Tokenlord (19. September 2009)

Arandes schrieb:


> Und bevor es nun kommt (*g*): Bitte lasst gleich die Vergleiche wie "Aber Crysis läuft bei mir auf über 100 FPS die ganze Zeit" - nur vorweg =)


Pfff. Crysis ist out. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man könnte sagen "Aber GT4 läuft bei mir auf über 100 FPS die ganze Zeit".
Aber das wäre, nunja, sehr unwarscheinlich xD


----------



## dent1st (19. September 2009)

Goylarna schrieb:


> Ruckler beim Umsehen würde für mich dafür sprechen, dass die Platte beim Nachladen der Texturen nicht nachkommt.
> 
> Ich denke wenn das Spiel auf ner eigene neuen PArtition liegt, dann wirste die Probleme nicht mehr haben.
> 
> ...




Auf einer eigenen Partition ? Ich wollte meinen Rechner heute eh mal komplett platt machen und neu aufsetzen. Meinst du ich soll echt nur für HDRO ne eigene Partition anlegen ? Und wenn ja wie groß? 20GB ?


----------



## Toni_Himbeere (20. September 2009)

Ich muss auch zugeben, das Hdro gut Festplattenabhängig ist.

Ob da jetzt ne Partition alleine reicht weiss ich nicht. Glaub besser wäre es auf ner 2ten Festplatte auf der c:/ Partition zu legen damit man die schnellsten zugriffsgeschwindigkeiten hat, am äussersten rand. Vielleicht ne Raptor Gamefestplatte kaufen wenns die Geldböres her gibt.Ich weiss nur das ältere systeme mit besseren Festplatten ladetechnisch spürbar schneller sind.

Zu den 4GB Ram, Ich glaub HDro kann nicht mehr als 2GB nutzen. Egal ob Vista 64 oder Windows7. Mehr Ram bringt natürlich dahingehend was, das man dann für Hdro komplett nur 2GB über hat.

Ich hab n Uraltsystem, nen alten x2 2600 amd, 8800gt, 4gb ram wovon ich nur 3gb nutzen kann unter vista 32.

Ich spiele ausserhalb von Moria immer mit allem auf ultra hoch und kantenglättung auf 4-8fach und direkt x10. In Moria drehe ich etwas runter, aber es läuft meist echt gut.

Du kannst mal den sound auf stumm schalten, das frisst glaub viel der Leitung. In den Etten kann ich damit meine Performance spürbar steigern.

Ansonsten musst du dir wegen Raids oder Inis keine gedanken machen die Spiele ich auch immer auf max details und hab nie Probleme auch wenn ich in der 21.Halle schon nicht flüssig spielen kann.

Durch die ganzen Zierwerke, etc. muss eben in Hdro viel viel nachgeladen werden. Kannst dir ja mal in der 21.Halle deinen Ramspeicher beim volllaufen anschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und danach gehts halt auf die Festplatte und das merke ich immer recht deutlich, führt auch teilweise zu lotroclient.exe hat nen fehler wenn die festplatte zu lahm ist und es n timeout gibt.

Ansonsten muss aber eigentl. dein System so gut sein alles auf ultra high spielen zu können. Vielleicht liegts noch an der I netleitung oder halt nen Engpass in deinem system den du übersehen hast.

Gruss

Micha


----------

